# اقراء هذا الخبر وأبكي بحرقة.!



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

الصلاة في تونس ستصبح ببطاقات عضوية 

بطاقة مغناطيسية لكل مصلي والذي أعلن عنه وزير الداخلية التونسي الجديد الهادي مهنّي خلال مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة تونس وذلك لتنظيم الصلوات في المساجد 
حيث قال ( أنه وعملاً بالسياسة القومية التي ينتهجها صانع التغيير - يقصد رئيس الضلال . زين العابدين بن علي - ، وسعياً منه لترشيد إرتياد المساجد ودفعاً للفوضى فان مصالح وزارة الداخلية ستقوم بتسليم كل من يتقدم بطلبها بطاقة تمكنه من ارتياد اقرب مسجد من محل سكناه او من مقر عمله اذا اقتضت الحاجة ) فمن هنا وصاعدا يتعين على كل تونسي الحصول على بطاقة مصل وان يودعها عند اقرب قسم شرطة او حرس وطني وستحمل البطاقة صورة المصلي وعنوانه واسم المسجد الذي ينوي ارتياده وحسب الاجراءات الجديدة يتعين وجوبا على المصلي اختيار اقرب مسجد لمكان اقامته او لمركز عمله ، اما اذا كان المسجد المختار غير جامع فيجب على المصلي التقدم بطلب بطاقة خاصة بصلاة الجمعة . 

لذا فيجب على ائمة المساجد ان يتأكدوا من ان جميع المصلين داخل قاعة الصلاة حاملين لبطاقاتهم كما يتعين على كل امام طرد كل مصل لا يحمل بطاقة او على بطاقته اسم مسجد آخر غير الذي يصلي فيه . 

ويجدر التذكير ان البطاقة شخصية ولا تجوز اعادتها 
ويمنع التنازل عنها للغير ، إما اذا قرر صاحب البطاقة الانقطاع عن الصلاة فانه مطالب بتسليم بطاقته لاقرب مركز شرطة ، واكد سعادته ان لكل مصل الحق ان يرتاد لاجل اداء صلواته الخمس مسجدا واحدا فقط ما عدا الرخص الخاصة المسلمة في الحالات الاستثنائية من طرف السيد الوالي ، فاذا كان المسجد لا يقيم صلاة الجمعة فانه يمكنه الحصول على بطاقة خاصة بصلاة الجمعة اذا عن له ان يطلبها . 

ويمكن للسياح المسلمين ان يطلبوا بطاقة مصل عند نقاط شرطة الحدود وبطاقة السائح المصلي هذه تكون صالحة لكل مساجد الجمهورية ويتم ارجاعها لشرطة الحدود قبل مغادرة التراب التونسي !! 

كما انه سيتم تزويد كل المساجد بآلات مغناطيسية لتسجيل الحضور ، اذ يتعين على كل مصل تسجيل حضوره عند الدخول الى المسجد وعند خروجه منه . 

ويقوم الامام بجمع اوراق تسجيل الحضور وتقديمها شهريا الى الدائرة الحكومية التي يتبع لها المسجد ويعفى الاجانب من تسجيل حضورهم 
لهذة الدرجه وصلت محاربة الإسلام والمسلمين في تونس العلمانيه التي تتفنن في محاربة الإسلام والمسلمين بطرق لم يسبقها عليها ولا اكبر اعداء الإسلام على مر التاريخ فلاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .


----------



## arabbo (1 يونيو 2006)

لا يسعنا الا ان نقول :
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي النبي الاكرم​


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

فعلا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ... كل فرد منا مسئول بعد مروره على هذا الموضوع ان ينسخه فى ميل لاصدقائه حتى ينتشر الموضوع ....


----------



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

اللهم لا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا
واهدِ ولاة أمر المسلمين لما تحبه وترضاه يا الله


----------



## مهاجر (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رجاءاً نريد منك رابط الموضوع هذا مهم جداً وإلا مسح الموضوع 

هذا لم يحصل من قبل وهذه سابقة خطيرة لا حولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

أنتظر الرابط وإلا حذف الموضوع


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
فعلا لقد قرات هذا الموضوع من قبل 
خيب الله امالهم قولوا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

الى المهاجر : هذا الموضوع وصلنى عن طريق الميل الخاص لى واضفته للمنتدى وقد ذكر فى الميل انه على موقع اسلام اون لاين من المجموعات الدينية فيه ... عفوا لقد مسحت الميل منذ فترة ولا امتلك حاليا الرابط ...
ومن ناحية انك ستحذف موضوعى فى حال عدم وجود الرابط فمهما كان حق الاشراف على المنتدى ارجو ان تسمح بانتقال الخبر لانه صحيح ... ولن اغضب لو حذفته :4:


----------



## sara zorzor (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاكي الله كل خير علي نشر هذا الموضوع


----------



## المستريح (1 يونيو 2006)

هدا موضوع خطير وارجو ان ينشر لانه ليس بالسهل اتخاد قرارات هده الامور ومن اين تخرج هده الافكار ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## المهندس التقني (1 يونيو 2006)

[glint]الهم اليك نشكو سوء حالنا وقلة حيلتنا وهواننا على الناس يارب العالمين[/glint]


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

لا اختي اذا كان الموضوع غير متاكد من صحته فالافضل حذفه 
ده قصد مشرفنا مهاجر 
لكن فعلا اذا كان صحيح دي تبقى مصيبه لان كده الناس بدل ما نحببهم في الصلاه كده بنقولهم اوعوا تصلوا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
[GLOW="FFCC33"]بدا الاسلام غريبا وسيعود كما بدا فطوبى للغرباء [/GLOW]​


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

والله يا شباب هذا ما وصلنى وانا نقلته بالحرف اليكم ووالله لو كنت محتفظة بالميل لنسخت لكم رابط المجموعة الاسلامية على اسلام اون لاين لتتأكدوا ... 
ان رغبتم بالحذف فاحذفوه ... :4:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

لا المساله مش الحذف
لكن بصي في ايميلات تبعث غرضها الاول والاخير هو النشر بشكل عام بمعني انهم يريدون نشر خبر معين حتى ولو كان مكذوب او يتضمن اشياء هم يريدون نشرها فقط
لذلك عندما نريد الرابط انما نريده للتاكد فقط وليس لاننا نشك فيكي اختي 
لانك بالتاكيد تغيري على الاسلام اكثر منا وهذا واضح باذن الله 
وشكراااا لكي ومتزعليش من الرد لاننا كلنا اخوه وبنحترم بعض ومهما كان الرد ان شاء الله هيكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mosaad (2 يونيو 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل...
اليكم الرابط على هذا الموضوع
http://www.islamonline.net/Discussion/arabic/SearchAck.asp


----------



## blackmo0on (2 يونيو 2006)

بدا الاسلام غريبا وسيعود كما بدا فطوبى للغرباء


----------



## لولو المعمارية (2 يونيو 2006)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الموضوع حقيقي لأنه سيناقش على قناة mbcقريبا الموضوع بجد 
الأسلام بيتهاجم من كل الدول الغربية والدول الأسلامية لسه بتعمل كدة 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## عبير حسن (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاكى الله خيرا على غيرتك على الاسلام ....ربنا يستر


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

ماعتقد يكون هذا الخبر صحيح
أهل تونس أهل خير


----------



## shetos__7 (3 يونيو 2006)

الخبرص يحيح فعلا وأنا عن نفسى شفته فى التلفزيزن .


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

الله استر علي الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم ثبتنا وثبت جميع المسلمين


----------



## لولو المعمارية (3 يونيو 2006)

اللهم دمر اعداءنا اعداء الدين ورد عنا الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (3 يونيو 2006)

دولة الظلم ساعة و دولة الحق الى قيام الساعة


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (3 يونيو 2006)

انا لله وان لية راجعون


----------



## معماري 1 (30 يونيو 2006)

إذا كنا سمعنا بالخبر فهل سنسمع برد الفعل عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في فرنسا كان الرد من المسلمين على قرار منع الحجاب هو الرفض والمظاهرات والجهود الظاهرة للعلن والمخفية وما زالت المحاولات مستمرة ، فما بالنا بالتعدي على حق المسلم في الصلاة في بيوت الله ... الموضوع كبير ولكن الرفض يجب أن يكون اكبر ....
وإن المساجد لله فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا... صدق الله العظيم


----------



## thunderbird2387 (30 يونيو 2006)

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
معقوله وصلنا لكده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمودعبدالمطلب (30 يونيو 2006)

يا عالم يا متخلفة يالى بتصدقوا اي كلام حد فيكو تونسى ؟؟ حد فيكو يعرف حد تونسى ؟؟؟ حد سأل؟؟؟ طبعا لا مالتخلف بقى صفة اصيلة عند العرب يا عالم يالى جبتونا ورا كفاية بقى جعجعة و اعملوا بالدين صح مش بالشعارات العربى المتخلفة ذى اللى بيقولها ...... كتب فى جريدة رسمية مصرية ان الكلام دة مجرد تهريج من جريدة تونسية كنوع من المشاكسة مع الحكومة و عشان اعلامنا متخلف ذينا كعرب و مسلمين الصحافة الغربية بلغت الطعم و قعدت تهلل ... و عشان فى متخلفين ذي اللي قاعدين للتهليل لازم نصدق ... خليكو كدة بتوع تهلليل ( متخلفين) مهما عاوزنا كدة بهايم ننهق على طول ....لازم تتاكد من الحاجة قبل متعملوا فيها شيوخ و مظلومين و نشتغل بقى......فتح بق عالفاضى ....


----------



## المهندس مشاري فهد (1 يوليو 2006)

الهم اليك نشكو سوء حالنا وقلة حيلتنا وهواننا على الناس يارب العالمين


----------



## sawsan_mogh (3 يوليو 2006)

على حسب علمي والله في تطور حاصل لانه كان قبل 10 سنين ممنوع المسجد يفتح الا يوم الجمعه فقط وطبعا اكثر من ثلثي المصلين تابع لجهاز المخابرات ..............حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## بلسم الروح (4 يوليو 2006)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## عبدالمحسن (4 يوليو 2006)

الخبر للاسف صحيح .. و النظام التونسي أكثر نظام عربي يحارب الاسلام علنا وتحت مبررات واهية وخصوصا حجاب التونسيات و الصلاة في المساجد .. نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يبرم لاخواننا في تونس امر رشد يعز فيه من يطيعه ويذل فيه من يعصيه .. 

اسأل الله بعزته وقدرته ان ينزع حكم زين العابدين و وزير داخليته المجرم عاجلا غير اجل .. 

الله امين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 يوليو 2006)

الأخ/ محمود عبد المطلب
ما كنت أتمنى أن تنفس عن غضبك على إخوانك في الله وتكيل لهم الشتائم وتتهمهم بالتخلف... وتأكيدك على أن صفة التخلف موصومة بالعرب، يدعوني لسؤالك عن جنسك أنت، من أنت ومن أين أتيت وأين تعيش وكيف تفكر وما هو معتقد... لو كان العرب متخلفون كما تقول لأستطاع الغرب وأذنابهم من الحكام المأجورين تنفيذ أهدافهم بالقضاء على هذا الدين العظيم، ولك أن تقرأ التاريخ ففيه الكثير من القصص والأحداث التي توضح لك حجم التضحيات التي بذلها رجال ونساء هذه الأمة ليعيش أبناؤها دائما في النور، رغم كل المحاولات التي ينفق عليها الملايين والمليارات لوضع العرب في حالة التخلف، لأنهم يعلمون أن نهاية العرب هي نهاية للعربية ونهاية اللغة العربية هي بداية القضاء على جذوة الإسلام في النفوس.


----------



## hamsa970959 (5 يوليو 2006)

اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا.... اللهم انا نتوسل اليك ان تعيد الاسلام الى قوته و مجده يا رب
اللهم لا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك فينا و لا يرحمنا... حسبنا الله الشديد القوي على كل من بغى علينا اللهم رد كيدهم الى نحورهم .. اللهم كن لنا جارا على كل من اراد الاسلام باذى يا رب العالمين..
نسال الله ان يستخدمنا و لا يستبدلنا و ان لا يحل غضبه و سخطه علنا... و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## م / عمرو النشار (5 يوليو 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

بدأ النساس في الاونة الاخيرة من استغلال الدين لامور مادية او لامور رسمية او اعتبارها نوع من الكماليات فالله المستعان على ذلك


----------



## م / عمرو النشار (5 يوليو 2006)

*معا لعمارة اسلامية*

اتمنى من المهندسين المعمارين خصوصا في مكة المكرمة اعطاء الطابع الديني في تصميمهم وذلك لاعطاء الشعور بقداسة المكان فاني ارى في هذه الايام بعض المشاريع وكانك موجود في طوكيو لا امناع من التطور ولكن احب ان يختلط التراث بالحداثة لينتج لنا مشروع خرافي مثل مشروع وقف الملك عبدالعزيز


----------



## troy_119 (5 يوليو 2006)

اللهم و اهدم كل من حاول ان يقلل من شان دينك .. الاسلام باقى و لله جنوده و التى لا تعرفون عنها شئ ايها الاخوه ... انها كلمه قالها الله عز ز جل .. (( و ما يعلم جنود ربك الا هو )) و قد اوضح جل شانه ان الاسلام باقى رغم انف اعداءه .....

[FRAME="11 50"]حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل اللهم و ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك [/FRAME]​


----------



## Mmervat (5 يوليو 2006)

ليس لها من دون الله كاشفة
اللهم اعزالمسلمين والمسلمات فى كل مكان بعزك ياعزيز يالله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

يا اخوان ... الملتقى يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالعلم ... والعلم والمعرفة واحد وكلاهما يعتمدا على المصدر

تصديق الخبر او انكاره مسألة سهلة .. اما الوصول للمرجع فهو الاصعب والمهم

ارجوا ان لا يكون ملتقانا ملتقى لاستقبال الشائعات واعادة نشرها ... المصدر لابد ان يكون شعارنا ودليلنا


----------



## soso2006 (6 يوليو 2006)

Mosaad قال:


> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل...
> اليكم الرابط على هذا الموضوع
> http://www.islamonline.net/Discussion/arabic/SearchAck.asp


 
هذا ما تقدم من قبل


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (7 يوليو 2006)

على فكرة الرابط ده ما بيوصل لشئ


----------



## soso2006 (7 يوليو 2006)

http://www.islamonline.net/Discussion/arabic/bbs.asp?action=maintopic&aParID=307203&aPathID=9&aGroupId=60100&aTpID=307203&aSubject=%CA%D8%E6%ED%D1+%C7%E1%E3%E4%C7%E5%CC+%E6%C7%E1%CA%CC%D1%C8%C9+%C7%E1%CA%E6%E4%D3%ED%C9


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

لم اجد في الرابط ما تم نشره في موقعنا ... وانما وجدت مسألة الحجاب والاذان .. اما الكرت فلا يزال بدون مرجع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 يوليو 2006)

ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين


----------



## Mmervat (7 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة هو مفيش حد هنا من تونس الشقيق علشان يرد هل هذا الكلام صحيح فعلا


----------



## حليف الليل (8 يوليو 2006)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
ماسوتها الحكومات الكافره وسواها المسلمين


----------



## soso2006 (8 يوليو 2006)

اسفة استاذ صالح ان كان اللينك ما وصل لشئ معك ، لكن هذا الينك ما كان موجود مع الميل المرسل لى من مجموعات اسلام اون لاين


----------



## charger (20 أغسطس 2006)

*لاحـــــول ولا قــوة الا باللــه*

الســـلام عليــــكم​ 
الاخــوه الاعـــزاه الســلام عليـــكم انـــا عضـــــو جــــديـــد وشــدنــي هـــذا الخــبر اللي فعـــلا مــااقول الا حســبي الله ونــعم الـــوكيــل عـــلي كـــل عميـــل وخــــائن // لاتستغربو من اعداء الاسلام من المسلمين بالاســم // لا خوف علي دين الحق وعســي ان يأتي قــريبــا من يخاف علي دين الله ويعز الاسلام والمســـلمين (( لاحـــول ولا قـــوة الا بــاللـــة العــالــي القــديــر ))​ 
تحيـــــاتـــي للجميـــــــــع​


----------



## معماري ولا احلى (20 أغسطس 2006)

ههههههه هزلت والله هزلت 
ما بقي الا انة يحطون سعر لكل صلاة المغرب ب5 دينار والعشاء ب4 دينار والفجر بكذا كذا 
هزلت بالفعل هزلت
بس بصراحة ما اتوقع ان الخبر صحيح ولا كانوا حطوة على الجزيرة


----------



## eng_afify (21 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله المتقم الجبار


----------



## eng_afify (21 أغسطس 2006)

لقد راجعت الرابط و تاكت من الخبر
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (22 أغسطس 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل Eng_man2006***********


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (22 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ومن اظلم ممن منع مساجد الله ان يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى فى خرابها اولئك ما كان لهم ان يدخلوها الا خائفين لهم فى الدنيا خزى و فى الاخرة عذاب عظيم 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## المعمار (22 أغسطس 2006)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

اللهم انتقم من الظالمين


----------



## مفتاح الغنيمي (22 أغسطس 2006)

في تونس مسموح السباحة بقطعة واحدة للنساء وممنوع الحجاب علي النساء


----------



## مصعوبي (22 أغسطس 2006)

استغفر الله واللهم اغفر لنا ولهم ...

اصبح الوضع على المكشوف ووصلت الامور الى ان يتحكموا ببيوت الله 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ... 

فانتظروا يا اخواني 
يومهم قريباً ما هو ببعيد ...


----------



## احمد الديب (27 أغسطس 2006)

يا الله الهم لا تصلط علينا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا


----------



## روميروالمصرى (30 أغسطس 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.... ان لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## Error101 (30 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع موجود على اسلام اون لاين بالفعل
لكن كاتبه يقول منقوووووول و لم يقل كالعادة من اين


----------



## عمر طالب (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لا نقول إلا حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل الصلاة عماد الدين و يجب من الأخوة المعنيين بهذا الخبر أن يرغبوا الناس بالصلاة في جماعة و ليس تنفيرهم ببطائق تعوق و صولهم الى المساجد .........شكرا


----------



## هبة محمود (30 أغسطس 2006)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إن الدنيا آخر زمن والله يستر من الأيام الجاية


----------



## freeribo (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## sail (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لن ترضى عنك اليهود و النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما اسود كيوم عاد و ثمود و فرعون اللهم اخسف بهم الارض اللهم ابدلنا ولاة امور خيرا منهم يارب العالمين اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## همسات الليل (21 نوفمبر 2007)

:10: :10: :10: :59: :59: :59: 
اللهم لا تحاسبنا بما فعل السفهاء منا يا رب العالمين............نهاية الزمان يا ناس


----------



## raghad (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الخبر خطير جدا وقد تاكدت بنفسي منه من موقع اسلام اون لاين 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ......هذا يحدث في دولة عربية مسلمة فماذا يحدث في الدول الغربية والغير مسلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماالفائدة من البكاء؟؟
يااخوان هذا لم يحصل لحد الان في العراق والحمد لله ,رغم كل مانمر به فلماذا يحصل في تونس؟؟؟
ترى ماهو رد ابناء تونس المسلمين على هذا الخبر؟؟؟
الله يكون بعونهم وينصرهم ان ارادوا النصر!!
اللهم اهدي ولاة امورنا لاقرب من هذا رشدا


----------



## احمد كساب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

حسبي الله هو نعم الوكيل 
لا تعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (21 نوفمبر 2007)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
وكفانا طوعا لاغراض الغرب وما هو هدفهم الاساءه للاسلام والمسلمين .
بل محى الاسلام والمسلمين .
والحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين على الكفار والمنافقين والعملاء الخونة عبيد الاذلاء


----------



## محمد ظاهر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

و الله يا اخوان اننا نعيش في عالم الذل و الهوان فمتا يحين الوقت الذي تسترجع عزتنا و كرمتنا


----------



## يوسف نقد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

فليمنعوا عزرائيل قبض ارواحهم
وليمنعوا منكر ونكير عن سؤالهم
بل فليرفضوا مقابلة مالك خازن النيران
مثل هؤلاء سيكونون بجوار فرعون وجنوده وابي جهل واعوانه وجورج بوش وعملائه
واولمرت وكلابه ......... وجرائه .......... واجرائه!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحثت عن الخبر في موقع اسلام اون لاين لكن ما وجدته
ثم بحثت في قوقل ولقيته في بعض المنتديات وكان تاريخ الموضوع 2006 وهذا يعني ان الخبر مجرد اشاعة ولا تساهموا في نشره 

الاشاعة تسهل او تمهد للجريمة هي لتعويد الناس على سماع الخبر فدائما احذروا تنشروا خبر قبل التثبت منه


سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

في موقع اسلام اون لاين الموضوع موجود كسؤال
والشخص يسال هل هذا صحيح وهو ايضا يسال عن الخبر في ساحة الحوارات وليس في ساحة الاخبار والتاريخ شهر 5 من عام 2006 الموضوع قديم =الخبر اشاعة ارجوكم تقفلون الموضوووووع لو سمحتوا لا احد يقراه من الاعداء وتركب مزاجه الفكرة


----------



## يسمينة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أنا من تونس و أأكّد أنّ هذا الكلام افتراء و يكفينا تحرشا ببلادنا . أرجو ان تتثبتوا مسبقا في الإشاعات قبل نشرها . و شكرا


----------



## أروى (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعة لازم اللى يحط موضوع يتاكد منه
لان الاشاعات دى ممكن تنتشر لغاية ما تبقى حقيقة
ودى تبقى اكبر كارثه
لما المسلمين يتسببوا فى كارثة للاسلام


----------



## memoarc (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اللي يخليهم يحاربو الحجاب والتعدد يخليهم يحاربو الصلاة
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## عاشق منير (6 ديسمبر 2007)

دا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام فين الشيوخ عن الكلام الي بيحصل دة


----------



## archdima (6 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي النبي الاكرم


----------



## ابوعمر11 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

(ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ماكان لهم ان يدخلوها الا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الاخرة عذاب عظيم )
ان شاء الله نهايتهم قريبه 
وأتوقع لهم نهايه سيئه حسبي الله عليهم


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (6 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا اخر الزمان .... زمن الفتن و المحن للمسلمين جمعا لذا علينا ان نتحدة معا ونقف ضد مثل هذه التصرفات المهينة لديننا و لامتنا الكبيرة الاسلام


----------



## تامر 2007 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أنا أخذت أقرأ مشاركات إخواني الفضلاء في هذا الموضوع الخطير ووجدت أن الإخوة المشاركين بين متألم على حال الأمة وبين مكذب للخبر الذي لا يعلم صحته إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى. ولكن كان من الأحرى أن ننتبه لأمر أهم عندي من الخبر ومن صحته أو كذبه ؛ ألا وهو (ما هو دوري أنا نحو أمر كهذا؟؟؟؟)
لا شك البتة أن الإسلام يحارب بشدة من بني جلدتنا قبل أعدائنا - ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - وأنا لست بصدد التدليل على ذلك لأن هذا الأمر أصبح الآن أجلى من الشمس في وضح النهار لذي البصائر وأولي النهى ؛سواء كانت هذه المحاربة في تونس أو مصر أو غيرهما .
المهم الآن أنه عندما نقرأ نحن - المسلمين - هذا الخبر فدورنا العملي والذي سنحاسب عليه أمام الله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو صلاتنا في بيوت الله (( هل أنا أصلي لله خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة أم لا ؟؟؟ )) هذه هي المصيبة الكبرى ؛ أن نتحول فقط إلى نقاد لحال الأمة ويكأننا لا ننتسب إلى هذه الأمة . نعم ؛ إن تقصيرنا نحن في إقامة شرع الله في أرضه هو السبب الحقيقي للنيل من الإسلام والمسلمين في هذا الزمان ؛ قال تعالى : " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم " 

آسف إخواني ؛ نحن الآن لا نشعر بنعمة الصلاة ونعمة بيوت الله - جل وعلا -، هذه هي الحقيقة المؤلمة. الحقيقة المؤلمة : أن ترى شاباً في ريعان الشباب يعمل مهندساً وذا مظهر جيد ، ويجيد اللغة الإنجليزية (من الآخر عامل C.v ممتاز) ولكنه إذا دخل بيت الله تجده غريب لا يعلم شيئاً عن أساسيات دينه.
هذه -والله- هي القضية ؛ أن نضع أيدينا على الداء وأن ندرسه بوضوح (على بلاطة) ثم نقوم مسرعين للحل .
أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يهدينا وأن ينصرنا ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 
جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً

أخوكم تامر


----------



## تامر 2007 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أنا أخذت أقرأ مشاركات إخواني الفضلاء في هذا الموضوع الخطير ووجدت أن الإخوة المشاركين بين متألم على حال الأمة وبين مكذب للخبر الذي لا يعلم صحته إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى. ولكن كان من الأحرى أن ننتبه لأمر أهم عندي من الخبر ومن صحته أو كذبه ؛ ألا وهو (ما هو دوري أنا نحو أمر كهذا؟؟؟؟)
لا شك البتة أن الإسلام يحارب بشدة من بني جلدتنا قبل أعدائنا - ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - وأنا لست بصدد التدليل على ذلك لأن هذا الأمر أصبح الآن أجلى من الشمس في وضح النهار لذي البصائر وأولي النهى ؛سواء كانت هذه المحاربة في تونس أو مصر أو غيرهما .
المهم الآن أنه عندما نقرأ نحن - المسلمين - هذا الخبر فدورنا العملي والذي سنحاسب عليه أمام الله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو صلاتنا في بيوت الله (( هل أنا أصلي لله خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة أم لا ؟؟؟ )) هذه هي المصيبة الكبرى ؛ أن نتحول فقط إلى نقاد لحال الأمة ويكأننا لا ننتسب إلى هذه الأمة . نعم ؛ إن تقصيرنا نحن في إقامة شرع الله في أرضه هو السبب الحقيقي للنيل من الإسلام والمسلمين في هذا الزمان ؛ قال تعالى : " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم " 

آسف إخواني ؛ نحن الآن لا نشعر بنعمة الصلاة ونعمة بيوت الله - جل وعلا -، هذه هي الحقيقة المؤلمة. الحقيقة المؤلمة : أن ترى شاباً في ريعان الشباب يعمل مهندساً وذا مظهر جيد ، ويجيد اللغة الإنجليزية (من الآخر عامل C.v ممتاز) ولكنه إذا دخل بيت الله تجده غريب لا يعلم شيئاً عن أساسيات دينه.
هذه -والله- هي القضية ؛ أن نضع أيدينا على الداء وأن ندرسه بوضوح (على بلاطة) ثم نقوم مسرعين للحل .
أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يهدينا وأن ينصرنا ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 
جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً

أخوكم تامر


----------



## تامر 2007 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أنا أخذت أقرأ مشاركات إخواني الفضلاء في هذا الموضوع الخطير ووجدت أن الإخوة المشاركين بين متألم على حال الأمة وبين مكذب للخبر الذي لا يعلم صحته إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى. ولكن كان من الأحرى أن ننتبه لأمر أهم عندي من الخبر ومن صحته أو كذبه ؛ ألا وهو (ما هو دوري أنا نحو أمر كهذا؟؟؟؟)
لا شك البتة أن الإسلام يحارب بشدة من بني جلدتنا قبل أعدائنا - ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - وأنا لست بصدد التدليل على ذلك لأن هذا الأمر أصبح الآن أجلى من الشمس في وضح النهار لذي البصائر وأولي النهى ؛سواء كانت هذه المحاربة في تونس أو مصر أو غيرهما .
المهم الآن أنه عندما نقرأ نحن - المسلمين - هذا الخبر فدورنا العملي والذي سنحاسب عليه أمام الله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو صلاتنا في بيوت الله (( هل أنا أصلي لله خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة أم لا ؟؟؟ )) هذه هي المصيبة الكبرى ؛ أن نتحول فقط إلى نقاد لحال الأمة ويكأننا لا ننتسب إلى هذه الأمة . نعم ؛ إن تقصيرنا نحن في إقامة شرع الله في أرضه هو السبب الحقيقي للنيل من الإسلام والمسلمين في هذا الزمان ؛ قال تعالى : " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم " 

آسف إخواني ؛ نحن الآن لا نشعر بنعمة الصلاة ونعمة بيوت الله - جل وعلا -، هذه هي الحقيقة المؤلمة. الحقيقة المؤلمة : أن ترى شاباً في ريعان الشباب يعمل مهندساً وذا مظهر جيد ، ويجيد اللغة الإنجليزية (من الآخر عامل C.v ممتاز) ولكنه إذا دخل بيت الله تجده غريب لا يعلم شيئاً عن أساسيات دينه.
هذه -والله- هي القضية ؛ أن نضع أيدينا على الداء وأن ندرسه بوضوح (على بلاطة) ثم نقوم مسرعين للحل .
أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يهدينا وأن ينصرنا ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 
جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً

أخوكم تامر


----------



## تامر 2007 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أنا أخذت أقرأ مشاركات إخواني الفضلاء في هذا الموضوع الخطير ووجدت أن الإخوة المشاركين بين متألم على حال الأمة وبين مكذب للخبر الذي لا يعلم صحته إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى. ولكن كان من الأحرى أن ننتبه لأمر أهم عندي من الخبر ومن صحته أو كذبه ؛ ألا وهو (ما هو دوري أنا نحو أمر كهذا؟؟؟؟)
لا شك البتة أن الإسلام يحارب بشدة من بني جلدتنا قبل أعدائنا - ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - وأنا لست بصدد التدليل على ذلك لأن هذا الأمر أصبح الآن أجلى من الشمس في وضح النهار لذي البصائر وأولي النهى ؛سواء كانت هذه المحاربة في تونس أو مصر أو غيرهما .
المهم الآن أنه عندما نقرأ نحن - المسلمين - هذا الخبر فدورنا العملي والذي سنحاسب عليه أمام الله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو صلاتنا في بيوت الله (( هل أنا أصلي لله خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة أم لا ؟؟؟ )) هذه هي المصيبة الكبرى ؛ أن نتحول فقط إلى نقاد لحال الأمة ويكأننا لا ننتسب إلى هذه الأمة . نعم ؛ إن تقصيرنا نحن في إقامة شرع الله في أرضه هو السبب الحقيقي للنيل من الإسلام والمسلمين في هذا الزمان ؛ قال تعالى : " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم " 

آسف إخواني ؛ نحن الآن لا نشعر بنعمة الصلاة ونعمة بيوت الله - جل وعلا -، هذه هي الحقيقة المؤلمة. الحقيقة المؤلمة : أن ترى شاباً في ريعان الشباب يعمل مهندساً وذا مظهر جيد ، ويجيد اللغة الإنجليزية (من الآخر عامل C.v ممتاز) ولكنه إذا دخل بيت الله تجده غريب لا يعلم شيئاً عن أساسيات دينه.
هذه -والله- هي القضية ؛ أن نضع أيدينا على الداء وأن ندرسه بوضوح (على بلاطة) ثم نقوم مسرعين للحل .
أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يهدينا وأن ينصرنا ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 
جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً

أخوكم تامر


----------



## bradoine (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
اولا استغرب من وجود هذا الموضوع في قسم العمارة والتخطيط :59: 
ثانيا اؤكد لكم ان هذا الموضوع لا اساس له من الصحة الهدف من وراءه معلوم بث الاشاعات وبث الفتن بين المسلمين لذلك اناشد المشرفين الافاضل بغلق الموضوع كما عودونا بحرصهم على نزاهة وسمعة منتدانا الغالي 
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## alaanabil (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم لا تحاسبنا بما فعل السفهاء منا
اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك واغفر لنا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

لماذا؟؟؟ لماذا؟؟؟؟
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

أحب أن أقول وأنا في غربتي في بريطانيا أنني أفتقد لصوت الأذان .. وعندما سمعته في السعودية
لدى زيارة أهلي في أو لمرة أعود لها دمعت عياني وقلت لأهلي: والله سمعاكم للأذان نعمة..

فأنا لا أسمع سوى أجراس الكنيسة يوم الأحد .. مما يؤلم قلبي ..

أرجوكم أدعو لي حتى أنتهي من بحث الدكتوراة على خير وأعود إلى وطني لأقبل ترابه وأطرب أذني لسماع الأذان والإقامة والصلاة والقرآن


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
ربنا يستر ع الاجيال القادمة
والله يتولاهم برحمته


----------



## مروان20 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

لعنة الله علي كل من اساء للاسلام والمسلمين وعلي كل حاكم وشعب صامت لا يملك الا الكلام


----------



## معماري شاطر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## ali142 (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هههههههههههههه عذرا لاني بدأت كلامي بضحكة و الله لا أعرف من أين أتى الكاتب الاصلي للمقال بهذا الخيال ... يعني بالمنطق العلمي و الهندسي و تونس بلد صغير و المواصلات فيه فيها حركية من خطوط داخلية و قطارات و مترو و حافلات ووووووو يعني الناس تتنقل بكثرة على مدى اليوم ... و ربما تعرفون أن تونس تقريبا لا يوجد فيها ديانات أخرى الا بشكل قد لا يدعو للا حصاء أو ربما سياح او أجانب أما الباقي يعني التونسيون ف 99.9999999999999999 من هنا الى الصين مسلمون كما في المغرب العربي سنة على المذهب المالكي ... يعني بالمنطق هل يمكن أن يلزم كل واحد اما ان يبقى في حيه أو يتخلى عن الصلاة ... لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله على خيال كاتب الخبر ... يعني هكذا أصلا البلد و اقتصادها و خدماتها سيشل طبعا و لن تبقى أسبوعا على هذه الحال ... أنا طبعا لا أتكلم عن ناقل المقال في المنتدى أنا أتكلم عن الاعلام عامة و لا أدرى طريقة أن يحافظ الواحد على موضوعيته دون انحياز للسلطة أو تجنى عليها فأن تقول لي انه قد تحصل مراقبة نعم قد تحصل مضايقات نعم قد تحصل تجاوزات من البوليس وووو كما ليس في البلدان العربية فحسب بل في كل بلدان العالم الثالث وو... و الله كل مرة تطلع علينا طلعة لدرجة أني أبدأ أبحث و أقول هل أنا أعيش في تونس حقا أم لا أو كيف رأت الصحافة في بلد أخر أشياء لم أرها أنا الذي أخرج صباحا و لا أعود الا ليلا و طوال اليوم و أنا من مكان الى مكان ... أنا لا أقول اننا في بلد الملائكة و لكن ما أسمعه في الاعلام عن سمعة بلدي و الذي تكذبه الوقائع اليومية لا يجعلني مرتاحا و بالنهاية أقول خليني بالداخل مالي أنا و مال فكرة أخواننا العرب عنا .... ثم أكتشف أنه بهذه الطريقة سيصل كاتب المقال الى النتيجة التي ربما أراد تفكير اي تونسي أن يصل اليها هذأ ان قصد متخيل المقال هذا و ان لم يقصد .... و بالنهاية اقول أشهد أن لا اله الا الله و اشهد أن محمدا رسول الله و أصلي صلواتي بلا بطاقة هههه و لا يهمني ما يقال بالخارج أركز فقط في دراستي و عملي و الباقي على الله الذي أنعم علينا باسلام يجعل علاقة العبد بربه لا واسطة فيها ... و انشالله يا رب تتحسن عقليتنا و تفكيرنا و منطقنا في تقصي الحقائق حتى لا نقع في اخطاء و نظلم غيرنا و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله لماذا لم يرفق صاحب المقال مثلا صورة للبطاقة ان كان صادقا فهنا توجد بطاقات من كل الاشكال من بنكية و بريدية و رخصة سياقة ووووو لماذا مثلا لم يرفق صورة لواحدة من 10 مليون بطاقة ... حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## ali142 (28 يناير 2008)

نسيت شيئا أخر .. أرجو من الاخوة العرب أن يفرقو ا بين سلطة أي دولة عربية و بين شعبها ... فأن ياتي أحدهم و يسألني في رمضان المعظم الفارط هل أنت او أنتم صائمون مثلنا أم لا ... هذا حقيقة يغضبني و يجعلني اتحاشى الكلام معهم .. من اين تاتي هذه الاشياء لا أدري


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

:59: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل:78: 
الله يكون بالعون 
يارب ..........انقض بلاد المسلمين :59:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل:78: 
الله يكون بالعون 
يارب ..........انقض بلاد المسلمين :59:


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يناير 2008)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## bradoine (28 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اولا استغرب من وجود هذا الموضوع في قسم العمارة والتخطيط
ثانيا اؤكد لكم ان هذا الموضوع لا اساس له من الصحة الهدف من وراءه معلوم بث الاشاعات وبث الفتن بين المسلمين لذلك اناشد المشرفين الافاضل بغلق الموضوع كما عودونا بحرصهم على نزاهة وسمعة منتدانا الغالي
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## خالد العتبي (29 يناير 2008)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

أرى الدهر من سوء التصرف مائلا الى كل ذي جهل كأن به جهلا


----------



## Elassal (29 يناير 2008)

*لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله*



soso2006 قال:


> الصلاة في تونس ستصبح ببطاقات عضوية
> 
> بطاقة مغناطيسية لكل مصلي والذي أعلن عنه وزير الداخلية التونسي الجديد الهادي مهنّي خلال مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة تونس وذلك لتنظيم الصلوات في المساجد
> حيث قال ( أنه وعملاً بالسياسة القومية التي ينتهجها صانع التغيير - يقصد رئيس الضلال . زين العابدين بن علي - ، وسعياً منه لترشيد إرتياد المساجد ودفعاً للفوضى فان مصالح وزارة الداخلية ستقوم بتسليم كل من يتقدم بطلبها بطاقة تمكنه من ارتياد اقرب مسجد من محل سكناه او من مقر عمله اذا اقتضت الحاجة ) فمن هنا وصاعدا يتعين على كل تونسي الحصول على بطاقة مصل وان يودعها عند اقرب قسم شرطة او حرس وطني وستحمل البطاقة صورة المصلي وعنوانه واسم المسجد الذي ينوي ارتياده وحسب الاجراءات الجديدة يتعين وجوبا على المصلي اختيار اقرب مسجد لمكان اقامته او لمركز عمله ، اما اذا كان المسجد المختار غير جامع فيجب على المصلي التقدم بطلب بطاقة خاصة بصلاة الجمعة .
> ...



لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله . كنت حقول بلاش منه التراب التونسي بالمرة لكن تذكرت ان الفتنة تسري في الامة كما يسرى المرض في الجسد و لا يسعني الا ان اقول لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله اللهم ارفع مقتك و غضبك عنا


----------



## محب الشرقية (29 يناير 2008)

توس بلاد إسلامية فلا يعقل أي يحد ث فيها ذلاك


----------



## tweete (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مهندس لمياء
احب بس انوه لشيء ان الخير في وفي امتي الي يوم الدين ده اولا اما ثانيا انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وان له لحافظون وثالثا لو منعونا دخول المساجد لم يمنعوا قلوبا تخشع ولا السنه مليئه بذكر الله ولا يمنعوا الاضراب والصلاه في الشوارع والبيوت ولابد من الاحتجاججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج نحن مسلمون وموحدين ومؤمنين بالله علينا نصره الاسلام


----------



## tweete (29 يناير 2008)

ولكني اشكك في ان يحدث هذا وان فعلا حدث فان الله قادر علي نصرة المسلمين في كل مكان ولكن لابد من التوحد والتجمع


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (29 يناير 2008)

"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> لا اختي اذا كان الموضوع غير متاكد من صحته فالافضل حذفه
> ده قصد مشرفنا مهاجر
> لكن فعلا اذا كان صحيح دي تبقى مصيبه لان كده الناس بدل ما نحببهم في الصلاه كده بنقولهم اوعوا تصلوا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> [GLOW="FFCC33"]بدا الاسلام غريبا وسيعود كما بدا فطوبى للغرباء [/GLOW]​





والله فعلا .. ربنا يستر بس .. وادعوا يا اخوان " اللهم لا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا" 

وأسأل الله عز وجل ان يهلك المفسدين , وان الله ناصر دينه باذنه ...​


----------



## miss decor (31 يناير 2008)

لماذا يكتفي المسلمين بالدعاء... اذا كان الامر حقيقي فلا بد ان يكون لشبابنا موقف ... الي هذا الحد وصل الذل والاهانة للمسلمين ونحن لانملك سوا حسبنا الله .. والحسره !!


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (31 يناير 2008)

بصراحة غير مصدق لما أقرأ،نريد تأكيد من الزملاء في تونس قبل الوقوع في الفتنة


----------



## نور الزمان (31 يناير 2008)

الخبر ده مش من دلوقت من خمس سنين كانت مفاجأتنا كبيرة و مفزعة عندما اخبرنا مدرس الشريعة 
عن تونس وانهم زيادة على هذا يمنعون النساء من ارتداء الحجاب, تصوروا امرأة في المستشفى تريد وضع مولود فانها تجبر على خلع الحجاب او لن يساعدوها , و لا يسعنا ان نقول سوى ( حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل) لان دين الاسلام باق مهما يفعلون و كلما اوقدوا النار لهدمه يرسل الله لهم من يهدهم ويحميه , ودليلنا انهم بعد تفجيرات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر بدؤوا يحاربون الاسلام من جهة و في المقابل بدأ الاوروبيين و الامريكان يعرفوا الاسلام و يقرأوا عنه فدخل كثير منهم في الاسلام, فعسى الله ان يرفع عنهم الظلم اهل تونس و جميع المسلمين


----------



## bradoine (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اولا استغرب من وجود هذا الموضوع في قسم العمارة والتخطيط
ثانيا اؤكد لكم ان هذا الموضوع لا اساس له من الصحة الهدف من وراءه معلوم بث الاشاعات وبث الفتن بين المسلمين لذلك اناشد المشرفين الافاضل بغلق الموضوع كما عودونا بحرصهم على نزاهة وسمعة منتدانا الغالي
وبالتوفيق


----------

